# Hilfe nach Unfall mit Rocky



## homehh (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe ein großes Problem. Durch einen unverschuldeten Unfall ist mein Altitude t.o. Rahmen nur noch ein HAufen Schrott. Damals habe ich mir das RAd selbst aufgebaut. Nun zu meinem Problem, die gegnerische Versicherung will einen Beleg über den Rahmenkaufpreis haben, der aber aufgrund mehrerer Umzüge nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Bei H&S, da hab ich den Rahmen 1996 gekauft, sagen sie so alte Rechnungen haben sie nicht mehr. Was kann ich nur tun? Hat irgendwer zufällig einen alte KAufpreisliste oder den Bike Workshop 1996, falls es dort gelistet ist oder den gleichen Rahmen/Rad?
Danke.


----------



## Xexano (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi, frag doch mal bei Bikeaction nach, was der Rahmen damals gekostet hat. Vielleicht wissen sies ja noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comandantereck (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Solltest Du noch Hilfe mit der Rechnung benötigen, ich hab den 96er Katalog und den 96er Workshop. Altitude war damals inklusive Rock Shox Judy XC mit 2690 DM gelistet, der Vertex T.O inklusive Judy SL mit 3490 DM, bei beiden Modellen ist vermerkt, dass es auch das Altitude T.O gibt, leider ohne Preisangabe, da der Rahmen aber mit dem Altitude identisch ist, sollte das eher hinkommen (evtl. war aber auch damals schon bei Rocky die Lackierung 800 DM wert  Beim 96er Katalog fehlt leider die Preisliste, oben genannte Preise sind Angaben aus dem Workshop. Eventuell wirst Du noch bei www.mtb-kataloge.de fündig, immer sehr hilfreich.
Viele Grüße

Michael


----------

